# Injured pigeon in my front yard- San Fernando Valley, CA



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi!

There is an injured pigeon on my front lawn.

I don't know what to do to help it.

Please advise.

I live in the San Fernando Valley in Los Angeles, CA. 

Thank you,

Jackie RG 818-235-7378
8430 Winnetka Avenue- unit 18
Canoga Park, CA 91306

Pigeon is between units 18 and 19 in the front


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

My email is [email protected], or you can call or text me at 818-235-7378.

We gave the pigeon water a bread. The pigeon was really thirsty!

It is sitting behind a bush where it is safe.

Thank you for any help you can offer!

Jackie


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You need to catch and secure this bird in a cage or pet carrier. (Don't worry, you won't catch any disease) He is a prime target for predators.
If you can post a picture so we can establish his age (baby or adult), and check for any punctures/wounds/blood.
Thank you for caring


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, do secure the bird first and foremost.

Then follow these simple steps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Please update and ask any questions you have. *


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Bird pic*

Here it is.


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

We are putting the bird in a box with holes right now to keep it safe. We will go get a cage.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like a homing pigeon. If you can capture it there may be a band on its leg. If there is come back here and post the band number and someone here will help you try to locate the owner.


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Band #29794*

Band 29794.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Does it also say AU on it and a year? I personaly dont know how to tack the birds owner but many here that do. Thanks for capturing and posting the info and picture. Someone will be along shortly to help you find the owner.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you please buy wild bird seeds if you cannot find pigeon seeds. Bread only is not nutritious. And since it's banded pigeon, most likely it will not eat it.

Thank you for the rescue.


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Au 2012*

Yes, AU 2012

Letters FOYS


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

Will buy pigeon seeds now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you can't find pigeon seed, petco may have a dove mix.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jackie RG said:


> Yes, AU 2012
> 
> Letters FOYS


You can call foys and give the band info so they can track the owner.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Foys number is 724 843 6889. They are probably closed today but call tommorrow and they can probably tell you owners name and tele. number.


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Thank you for the information*

Thank you for the information. 

I will call Foy's tomorrow.

We bought the bird food. So far the bird isn't interested.

We will keep you posted.

Jackie


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jackie RG said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I will call Foy's tomorrow.
> 
> ...


dO YOU HAVE A HEATING PAD? Put him on heating pad on low and handfeed him if he doesn't eat:

_*Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties.
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.*_


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Have you checked her over for any wounds? Any punctures or blood anywhere?
Can she walk at all? If she can't, but try's, does she use her wings to pull herself along?
Looks like a Homing Pigeon and she seems to look in good shape. She should be use to handling, so check her over good.
Either she's extremely tired and hungry, or predator attack, or possibly egg paralysis.
And, as stated earlier, get her some seed mix. She probably has no clue what bread is (also, bread has NO nutritional value) whereas she's probably been loft raised. She's probably use to either seed mix or pelleted food.


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

He has started eating the seeds. He also drank some water. He does seem to move propping himself forward with his wings. His leg was bleeding before, but has since hardened. He also appears to have some kind of wound on his chest, but it seems to be scabbing. He seems alert.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wash his wounds with saline water. He will need antibiotics. What human antibiotic do you have?
Apply antibiotic ointment on the wounds after you wash his wounds.
What exactly is wrong with his leg? He cannot stand up? Just wounds or broken?


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Do we need to bring the bird inside for the night?*

Can we leave the bird outside in the box or should we bring him inside the house? It could get down to 40 degrees Fahrenheit tonight.


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Bird can't stand*

Bird can't stand, legs aren't really working. 

Maybe we should take him to the animal hospital?


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Washing the wound with saline and putting on neosporin*

Ok- we are washing the wound with saline solution now, and putting on neosporin.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jackie RG said:


> Ok- we are washing the wound with saline solution now, and putting on neosporin.



What about the leg? Is it broken?


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*The leg is probably broken or injured*

Leg is probably broken or injured


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope you brought her inside last night 
If she has wounds as you say, she will need to be on antibiotics ASAP, before infection sets in.
Can she grip your fingers with her toes? If you go to a vet you have to be very careful who you choose. Some just euthanize when its not necessary. She is not a feral, she's a Homer (domestic) that belongs to someone and needs help and treatment. 
Thank you for taking her in and caring


----------



## Jackie RG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Pigeon home- safe and sound with rightful owner!*

Thanks, everyone, for your help.

We took the pigeon to the owner on Monday. We were able to locate him through the band on the pigeon's leg.

We appreciate all your support and help, and we are so glad the pigeon got home. Now we hope he can heal quickly!

Have a great day, and thanks again.

Jackie RG


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Did the owner specifically say that he will rehabilitate the bird?


Thank you for the update.


----------

